# HauntForum Christmas Pictures



## jdubbya

*My outdoor Christmas light display*

I scaled back a bit this year.


----------



## turtle2778

LMFAO!!!OMG, I just spewed soda all over my monitor THANKS. :googly::googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Very clever!







as well.


----------



## joker

Very nice....where's the how-to?


----------



## Spooky1

ROFLMAO, it's a one of a kind display! It must be handy to have outlets under the eaves.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like an evil spider puked a tarry tangled web on your eaves there, JD.


----------



## Hauntiholik

AWESOME!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## Scary Godmother

Wow, I like it! Where can I buy one of those? LOL I agree with Spooky, it must be nice to have those plugs up there!


----------



## Night Owl

*It's the (2nd) most wonderful time...*

Season's Greetings, Haunt Forum!








From my crypt, to yours


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, how very sweet of you!


----------



## Spooky1

Merry Christmas Night Owl. Glad to see we're not the only ones that put a little Halloween into Christmas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one for you, Night Owl:


----------



## scream1973

Heheh i should post my 3 foot halloween decorated Christmas Tree on our mantle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scream1973 said:


> Heheh i should post my 3 foot halloween decorated Christmas Tree on our mantle.


Post away - we'd love to see it!


----------



## Night Owl

RoxyBlue said:


> Here's one for you, Night Owl:


Love it!!! LOL


----------



## slightlymad

Ah it just warms my heart


----------



## jdubbya

joker said:


> Very nice....where's the how-to?


I'll post a how to after the holidays, after I figure out "how to" untangle them!



RoxyBlue said:


> Looks like an evil spider puked a tarry tangled web on your eaves there, JD.


LOL!


----------



## Night Owl

jdubbya said:


> I'll post a how to after the holidays, after I figure out "how to" untangle them!


Hah! Why on earth would you do that? You shouldn't mess with perfection.


----------



## Brad Green

Now THAT'S funny!!! And yeah, I'm jealous about the outlets too.


----------



## sharpobject

Absolutely brilliant !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go, JD - a Santa tutorial on untangling Christmas lights:


----------



## pyro

now thats no fun----he should have tried the hammer 1st


----------



## ScareShack

Your display is great. 
Totally too funny!
Now i have to wipe the coffee up I spit out when I saw that pic upon opening thread.


----------



## NickG

*Merry Christmas HF members!*

You know you're a haunter if you use halloween decorations for christmas...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Love it!


----------



## ScareShack

Thats my kind of decorating! nice!


----------



## scareme

After they finish decorating your tree, send them over to my place. I could use some help decorating.


----------



## Night Owl

Right up my alley... lovin' it!


----------



## pyro

to cool nick----
o you mean like this---
http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=205&pictureid=2562


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those skellies are wonderful!


----------



## NickG

had to add a spot so you could see them...


----------



## Spooky1

The night shot is even better. I wonder if Roxy would let me get away with something like that?


----------



## Scary Godmother

That is great Nick!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nicely done Nick


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Nice!
What do the neighbors think?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

hee hee - good stuff!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Share your holiday pictures:
Just had Joseph's Christmas pictures taken yesterday morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He is SO adorable, FE!

No pictures on our end yet, but we'll work on it


----------



## HalloweenZombie

That's a good looking boy you've go there Jeff. He must look like his mom. lol Merry Christmas!


----------



## Scary Godmother

What a beautiful baby boy you have FE! It almost looks like Santa is trying to take that present away from him, and he is saying hell no!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awe..thank you.

I will post a small movie of the tree this evening.
Need to put the bulbs on it still.


----------



## Beth

What a doll baby!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Cute Munchkin there Jeff. It's hard to tell if Santa is giving or receiving the gift.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Whatever it takes to get the picture! lol

Thanks again.

Now let's see what everyone has this done this year!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

Heres Georgia


----------



## Scary Godmother

Oh she is so cute Hellrazor!! Enjoy your Christmas with her, they don't stay young for long.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Georgia is just beautiful, Hellrazor.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OMG Courtney! She's soooo beautiful! And getting so big!


----------



## Hellrazor

Thank you! She is 4 months old now and playing with things. I think Christmas is going to be just excellent with her!
Jeff, your little on is just great! I love how hes not too sure about the present! He is going to have a lot of fun with the boxes and paper on Christmas day!!! and hes a cutie too, just like his papa


----------



## Hellrazor

Those plug ins are the best!!! Now, how to talk my electrician husband into putting them up there....


----------



## Hellrazor

LOL I just thought I was in a whole new thread


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Share your holiday pictures:
> Just had Joseph's Christmas pictures taken yesterday morning.


This picture is priceless! The expression on his face is adorable!!! He's a keeper Jeff!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Courtney, she's adorable!!


----------



## Koumajutsu

I found a hidden layer in this pic and I brought it to the front.
this is the REAL picture!


----------



## pyro

lol way to go jeff,
she's a cutie Hellrazor


----------



## Spooky1

Great find there Kouma!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Scaled back? You must have went all out last year with TWO balls of tangled lights. That's too freakin' funny!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LMAO...I'll have to send this to my wife!!


Koumajutsu said:


> I found a hidden layer in this pic and I brought it to the front.
> this is the REAL picture!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a Christmas wish for everyone from the "family" (and my first attempt at Photoshopping pictures). The guy on the upper right is a half corpse we just got from FE.

We had to leave the dog out - she hates wearing hats


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Here is our little tidbit of good tidings...or rather our Christmas card for the year.


----------



## pyro

stolleween that looks great-- it will make a good add for the forums too


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Excellent pictures!!!!!

Here are today's shots from the Wicked household:


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Great pics everybody.

Love the tangled lights....made me laugh out loud. Good thing I wasn't eating or drinking...would have been all over the monitor.


----------



## slightlymad

Cute kids awsome decorations and the best xmas cards all those great yule tidings man i gotta get into my halloween stuff


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Mr_Chicken

^ that would make the greatest Christmas card ever.....


----------



## TearyThunder

I guess I can add our tree to the HF pictures  I am happy to have a black tree this year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Very pretty!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a great tree, Teary!


----------



## RoxyBlue

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Here is our little tidbit of good tidings...or rather our Christmas card for the year.


I love this card! Why don't we see more like these at Hallmark?:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Ms. W, Santa already left you 2 kids & 2 dogs under your tree.. We love your house too. Looks like a great house to haunt.

Nice tree Teary


----------



## TearyThunder

Thanks guys! I can't wait to haunt it for halloween though.


----------



## Hellrazor

Great trees. Your house & Tree looks amazing Mrs. Wicked. I will post a pic of my tree soon. The one in the pic of Georgia is my moms tree. Mine wasnt finished yet. I have put black decorations all over my tree again this year. Its always a favorite "theme" of mine. I think it looks pretty with the silver and beads. 
Your black tree is Great Teary. 
The photo shopped cards are funny as heck. I love them all. Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## Night Owl

I've never gone nuts for Christmas anywhere near the insanity of Halloween, (bet that's common on this board) but this year I had a vision! I made my own fireplace out of cardboard boxes and covered it in corrugated cardboard brick paper... of course Santa had to make an appearance  Hope ya'll like it.


----------



## Night Owl

Here's a couple more of my fave pics...
Of course Drac is still hanging around.








I got this from ebay, and I love my vintage Santa A LOT.


----------



## Night Owl

Btw, everybody's pics are wonderful! Happy Holidays


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nice...um that santa creaps me out....for some strange reason


----------



## Night Owl

Just remember, "He sees you when you're sleeping"... Muwahaha! 
Seriously, maybe that's what drew me to it. Craptacular isn't he?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I remember my Dad building us a fireplace when we we kids.
Nice pictures folks!!

Keep'em coming.


----------



## Lilly

good pics everyone
I like the skelly santa card.
http://www.dancingsantacard.com/?santa=97594


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Lilly - I hadn't seen that one!

For those of you who remember this from last year (and to all the newbies), Office Max is once again giving you a chance to go elf yourself:

http://www.elfyourself.com/


----------



## Lilly

*Look who I caught sneaking thru the graveyard*









*heres a closeup of him*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Santa's DEAD?!?!?!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Very clever Lilly! LOL


----------



## Scary Godmother

That's great Lilly, I love it! Do you leave your graveyard up year round?


----------



## Lilly

Thanks FE

SG...This is the first yr I am doing that ..but I'm sure come spring I will have to take it down so the grass can be cut...But that's okay I plan on a bigger one next yr.


----------



## Scary Godmother

I'd be interested in hearing how your gravestones hold up throughout the winter.


----------



## Spider Rider

*heres a closeup of him*







[/QUOTE]

I knew Jerry Garcia was still with us! This is better than an Elvis sighting.

But really, that is very cool with the snow.


----------



## pyro

RoxyBlue said:


> Santa's DEAD?!?!?!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Only you Manny! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, pyro!


----------



## slightlymad

Always the best from Pyro


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pyro that's just wrong (I love it )


----------



## pyro




----------



## Dark Angel 27

Night Owl said:


> Just remember, "He sees you when you're sleeping"... Muwahaha!
> Seriously, maybe that's what drew me to it. Craptacular isn't he?


yes...that really does bother me...that song has to be the most threatening christmas carol around...why do i want some fat guy spying on me....?


----------



## Revenant

"He sees you when you're sleeping...
He knows when you're awake... _ (You are being watched...)_

He knows when you've been bad or good... _(You are being judged...)_

So be good for goodness sake!" _(The THREAT!!!)_

And they expect kids to fall asleep on Christmas eve? "goodnight honey... now go to sleep so the vigilante stalker can break into our house... oh and Merry Christmas..."

Those pix are all great! Jeff great one of Joe... he's born to be photographed, those expressions are great! And Courtney, little Georgia is too cute for words! Congratulations again on Your Finest Work. Hey Pyro, I love the hat on your goblin... looks like you're being visited by The Grinch!


----------



## Revenant

RoxyBlue said:


> Santa's DEAD?!?!?!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


No he's not, Roxy! He's UNdead! Isn't that so much more comforting?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Jeff, Joe looks to be a natural actor. Hellraiser, awesome shot!

I love that black and white skull/christmas cartoon!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Revenant said:


> No he's not, Roxy! He's UNdead! Isn't that so much more comforting?


I feel SO much better knowing that:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Revenant said:


> No he's not, Roxy! He's UNdead! Isn't that so much more comforting?


Santa lives forever and he only travels at night.....He's a vampire!


----------



## Cassie7

*Great Halloween Xmas pic!*

I stumbled across this today :jol:


----------



## Tyler

Thats awesome, poor kids!


----------



## Jonathan

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT...

I think I found myt new desktop pic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Cassie!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice.
And this is just wrong!


----------



## Spooky1

Cassie that is gruesomely great. ROFLMAO

FE, That's just wrong


----------



## Zombie-F

Cassie, I love it! It's totally great.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Sick minds....gotta love it!


----------



## ScareShack

Thats such an awesome picture!


----------



## skeletonowl

The Tables Have Turned


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Perfect Xmas card!


----------



## pyro

started doing my Zero tree (nightmare before chirstmas)


----------



## pyro

Spooky1 said:


> Santa lives forever and he only travels at night.....He's a vampire!


----------



## Spooky1

Great Pyro, you found photographic proof. lol


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Festive? You mean like this?








And yeah, I totally do keep Nosferatu hanging above my bed-- sweet dreams!


----------



## Spooky1

Lol, MC. You just need him slightly back lit so you can see him in the dark.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, Mr C, no wonder that bed is empty!!!


----------



## HauntCast

*X-Mas pic*

Scott, Awesome card. Man I need to start working with mache.

Jeff, Was that you last year before you took off a few pounds? Sexy!

This is the best that I've got for you guys.


----------



## lowdwnrob

jdubbya said:


> I scaled back a bit this year.


I just received this picture in an email. Your wonderful christmas decorations are a hit. Congats.


----------



## Lilly

Merry Christmas from my buds...

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/eeNncZ2HOI5Ay0BR

here are my trees down in bar area this yr..


----------



## Lilly

Yup I got the same one as you lowdwn..

nice cut out chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great trees and great "Elfing", Lilly!


----------



## beelce

Lilly, I like your bar trees...!!!


----------



## Mazz

Yours truly with St.Nick last weekend.


----------



## Lilly

Good Pic Mazz


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice one Bob!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey Mazz, did anyone sit in your lap and tell you what they wanted for Halloween?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I did...oh wait...that was at IronStock...


RoxyBlue said:


> Hey Mazz, did anyone sit in your lap and tell you what they wanted for Halloween?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Night Owl said:


> Season's Greetings, Haunt Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my crypt, to yours


Great pics everyone! Thanks for sharing.

Night Owl... where did you get this guy? I love him. I want him. Wanna be my secret santa and send him to me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here's my tree for this year...sorry about the video....compression takes its toll.
*Christmas :: christmastree.flv video by FrightenersEntertainment - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid92.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid92.photobucket.com/albums/l22/FrightenersEntertainment/Christmas/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@l22/FrightenersEntertainment/Christmas/christmastree
*


----------



## Scary Godmother

Beautiful tree FE!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Nice bush, FE.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks...well except for Ickie, he gets tongue.


----------



## Night Owl

Lady Nyxie said:


> Night Owl... where did you get this guy? I love him. I want him. Wanna be my secret santa and send him to me?


Thanks! He's definitely one of my favorites as well. I got him on the cheap, actually, from hauntedprops.com a couple of years ago. Maybe Santa could find one for you? 

Heya Lilly... I love your bar area! Looks so cozy and cheery. I wish I could hang out there with a big glass of loaded Eggnog  Cheers!


----------



## Spooky1

Here's our tree (the video quality is a little low).

MOV00926.flv video by SpookyTJ - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid460.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid460.photobucket.com/albums/qq325/SpookyTJ/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@qq325/SpookyTJ/MOV00926


----------



## scareme

Great looking tree, and love your X-mas skelly.


----------



## Night Owl

Hee hee hee! Merry Christmas to you too, Spooky1! A Haunter's Christmas in a nutshell... too funny.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Too funny spooky1!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*What Santa REALLY does when you are asleep*



http://www.bumblepigs.com/santa/


----------



## Lilly

Nice trees guys..
FE what did you do to that Santa 
( makes me think of that joke.....Merry fricken Christmas Angel)


----------



## Lilly

That was good JT..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great link, JT! I always wondered what that guy might be getting away with.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

? Not sure what you're asking.


Lilly said:


> Nice trees guys..
> FE what did you do to that Santa
> ( makes me think of that joke.....Merry fricken Christmas Angel)


----------



## Lilly

It looks like santa is you tree topper
here is the joke 
Santa was very cross. It was Christmas Eve and NOTHING was going right. Mrs Claus had burned all the cookies. The elves were complaining about not getting paid for the overtime they had while making the toys. The reindeer had been drinking all afternoon and were dead drunk. To make matters worse, they had taken the sleigh out for a spin earlier in the day and had crashed it into a tree.

Santa was furious. "I can't believe it! I've got to deliver millions of presents all over the world in just a few hours - all of my reindeer are drunk, the elves are on strike and I don't even have a Christmas tree!

I sent that stupid Little Angel out HOURS ago to find a tree and he isn't even back yet! What am I going to do?"

Just then, the Little Angel opened the front door and stepped in from the snowy night, dragging a Christmas tree. He says "Yo, fat man! Where do you want me to stick the tree this year?"

And thus the tradition of angels atop the Christmas trees came to pass........


----------



## RoxyBlue

An oldie but goodie, Ms Lilly!


----------



## Lilly

Oh OH look what happened... 









now what?


----------



## slightlymad

thank goodness now xmas can be cancelled


----------



## Mazz

Great job FE.Watch out next year when your little man decides to redecorate the tree!


----------



## debbie5

hey- nightowl! Our family had a cardboard fireplace like that when we were kids..some 1950's thing. It had a lightbulb behind the cardboard "flames", with a small windmill like wheel suspended horizontally over it on a wire. The heat of the bulb made the wheel slowly turn, making the light flicker a bit, hence: flames! 
I love it! Great job.

And I LOVE the ball of lights...too funny.


----------



## debbie5

Oh, and I forgot to add:

I REALLY wanted to sneak some skellies with Santa hats and garland out on the lawn, but the ground froze before I could shove them in. So, I sneaked a 1 1/2 foot tall lighted skelly head into one of the windows at the 2nd floor of our house. The windows are decorated with lots of lights, so I figured no one would notice a skelly peeking out over the sill...except me. It took hubby 3 days to notice the head & he took it down. He got all [email protected] on me and said it just wasn't right. LMAO. I decided to pick my battles and let it go. Don't marry a guy who was gonna be a priest and think you can get away with sneaking a skelly head into the display! LOL. 

but NEXT year: skellies!! I see nothing wrong with a lighted creche and manger scene outside on the lawn, next to Frosty and a countdown to Christmas sign..with skellies decorating the 2 small Xmas trees on the lawn. 
He wins. I win. It's all good.

Happy KwaaHanuSolstimas!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yo, debbie5, I'm Catholic and I think skellies are perfectly acceptable as a Christmas decoration as long as they are festively attired


----------



## beelce

That's funny Spook 1


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy thinks I should add a halo to my static ghost and put her in the window as a Christmas ghost.


----------



## Scary Godmother

*Snowy Christmas Yard*

Here is a shot we took tonight of the yard while it is snowing. There is three lit presents in front of the tree, but they got buried in snow yesterday!


----------



## Night Owl

debbie5 said:


> hey- nightowl! Our family had a cardboard fireplace like that when we were kids..some 1950's thing.


Yeah, exactly! I wanted one of those vintage cardboard firplaces so bad, but I checked out ebay, etc. and it was way too expensive. My original plan was to make the firplace and have some of those old fake logs with the light and crackle sound, but the logs were outrageously high too... wouldn't you know. Anyway, thanks so much!

As for the Christmas skellies, I'm thinking Tim Burtonesque type stuff is not only acceptable, but totally cool. Up with skellies! Down with boring white lights! Let's shake things up, ya'll.


----------



## Night Owl

Scary Godmother said:


> Here is a shot we took tonight of the yard while it is snowing. There is three lit presents in front of the tree, but they got buried in snow yesterday!


Lucky! How pretty... we almost never EVER see snow around these parts! Nice pic


----------



## Spooky1

Scary your house looks great. Enjoy your white Christmas, it looks like we may have a wet Christmas down this way again.


----------



## Scary Godmother

Thanks Night Owl and Spooky! We got about a foot of snow yesterday and it has been snowing all day today, but not accumulating. Another storm is coming in tomorrow morning with another 3 inches then it may turn to rain. Hopefully not enough rain to wash all the snow away!


----------



## tonguesandwich

At first I noticed this spirit orb in the photo of my house then I noticed something else and for a moment I was scared!


----------



## tonguesandwich

When I blew the image up it ended up just being a Zuni Fetish Warrior. I am sure my neighbor set it on me. Well at least the dogs will eat good tonight! I need to find my Beta Capsule, Hayata !


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, TS! That Zuni guy is a riot!


----------



## Lilly

Ha ha good pic TS


----------



## pyro

well i just added this to my display-its step one for a nightmare before chirstmas-for chirstmas


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your Zero/skellie tree is so CUTE. pyro!


----------



## pyro

CUTE!!!!!! this is cute;







thank you


----------



## Spooky1

That looks great Pyro. Does Zero's nose light up?


----------



## pyro

not this year but it will


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice Manny...sooooo cute! lol


----------



## Spookineer

pyro said:


> CUTE!!!!!! this is cute;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


That's not cute, that's dinner! Great job on Zero!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah, on 2 slices of cheddar with mayo...right?
I think you are done with that menu. ....?


----------



## Scary Godmother

Great job Pyro! My son is a huge Nightmare Before Christmas Fan, he loved it. What are you using to make Zero go around the tree?


----------



## RoxyBlue

pyro said:


> CUTE!!!!!! this is cute;


No, no, see them for what they really are!!!










LOOK AT THE BONES!!

Quick, find the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch!


----------



## Spooky1

I see Roxy has been playing with Photoshop again. I still think they're cute.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, our best wishes
for an environmentally-conscious, socially-responsible, low-stress,
non-addictive, gender-neutral, celebration of the winter solstice
holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the
religious persuasion or secular practices of your choice, and with all
due respect for the religious or secular persuasions and/or traditions
of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular
traditions at all. Please also accept our wishes for a fiscally
successful, personally fulfilling, and medically uncomplicated
recognition of the onset of the generally-accepted calendar year 2009,
but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other
cultures whose contributions to society have helped make America great
(not to imply that America is necessarily greater than any other
country, or to infer that the U.S. is the only "AMERICA" in the
western hemisphere), and without regard to the race, creed, color,
age, physical ability, religious faith, choice of cell phone provider,
computer platform and/or operating system, or sexual or gender
preference of the wishee. By accepting this greeting, you are
accepting these terms. This greeting is subject to clarification or
withdrawal. It is freely transferable with no alteration to the
original greeting. It implies no promise by the wisher to actually
implement any of the wishes for her/him or others, and is void where
prohibited by law, and is revocable at the sole discretion of the
wisher. This wish is intended, but not warranted, to perform as
expected within the usual application of good tidings for a period of
one year, or until issuance of a subsequent holiday greeting,
whichever comes first. Notwithstanding the foregoing, in no event
shall this wish be construed or interpreted as a warranty, and the
wishee hereby waives all warrantees, of any kind or nature, express or
implied, including, but not limited to, warranties of merchantability
or fitness for a particular purpose.

(credited to: http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=498911 )


----------



## scourge999

Oh no!


----------



## pyro

thats just not right-- you have waaaaaay to much time on your hands---
i love that haunti-lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

scourge999 said:


> Oh no!


LMAO - oh, ahem, I mean, what pyro said.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We had a good time at GrandMa and GrandPa's house on Christmas Eve.
A little video of Joseph


----------



## RoxyBlue

FE, your boy is so adorable all dressed up in his little vest and tie!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you Roxy.
I had to talk my wife into letting me buy it.


----------



## Spooky1

Joseph is a cutie. I see he's already being trained to press the "Try Me" buttons, so he'll be ready for Halloween 2009 prop shopping.


----------



## Scary Godmother

So cute FE!! His vocabulary is coming right along. Nice to see he get along well with the Kitty as well.


----------



## tonguesandwich

My Wife's favorite Christmas present a white German Shepard...she named her Zer0 (Good wife)


----------



## pyro

cool puppy--cool wife


----------



## Spooky1

That's a beauty of a pup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's gorgeous, TS!


----------



## Scary Godmother

What a cute puppy!


----------



## Mazz

Do you have a how-to on that puppy?


----------



## Black Cat

Oh what a cute puppy!!! Love the name as well. Good Luck with her.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Cute puppy!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Jeff. good to see your son can say Truck.

My son is 4 yrs old and still has trouble by substituting TR with F...so you can imagine the word that comes out.

Not good when daddy works at Uhaul. LOL


----------

